# Introducing my self and my trio of feline terrorists lol



## davidfitness82 (Jul 19, 2010)

I wanted to join this forum because I needed to find some expert advice on some items that I am looking to get for my cats. They are all fixed and they have their claws  they live with three other dogs and my son who is 8 months old. They are very good and have very different personalities 

This is Khloe !










She is sweetest of all 3, she could spend her life sleeping my chest if I let her. Sadly after her spay surgery she turned into a balloon. 

Now we have my bullcat Romeo !










You can find him lounging in most inconnvinient areas of my home with his Belly up. He is brute, extremly powerful and has physically ran over my 80 pound bully dog several times haha

Here he demonstrates how athletic he is and how much prey drive he has. I never knew what it was to have a mosquito, a fly or a bug in my home. My three cats destroy and eat any invaders which is awesome !!










Last but not least she was my first and my kitty Love, her name Is Tara. She hates anyone that doesn't live in the house and will hide until everyone leaves. She also hates all the other cats and doesn't care for anything or anyone except me. 











So I have two questions for the board.

1) Are there any super high end robotic literboxes worth getting? I currently use two dome ones since I have three cats and they poop like crazy. They are also free fed I am not sure if you guys feed in different patterns.

2) I am moving to a new place in two weeks and I need to turn one of the bedrooms into a cat room, I want to install a cat door so they can come in and out as they please and when they want to take a break from the dogs or us. The problem is finding a sturdy cat door. I installed one at the place I currently live and the cats ripped the flap part completely out, my male cat is a brute and he can yank anything out. So I am wondering if anyone can recommend a heavy duty cat door I can still which will allow me to lock it in case I want to keep the cats in the room if I have a lot of people over.


----------



## hurairah (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry I can't answer your questions as I am inexperienced myself, but I love the pictures. What an awesome camera you must have, and welcome.

Rofl @ the topic title as well, especially when I look at that second pic. That cat is not kidding around


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome! Your cats are beautiful. That picture of Romeo in the air is incredible!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Khloe is gorgeous and so cuddly looking!


----------



## Ailurophile (Jan 29, 2012)

Your cats are so pretty! Love the quality of the pictures!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Those are some great pictures! 

2) I don't know about a "cat door" specifically, but I use a nice, sturdy metal gate. It has a cat-size door so Josie can come and go into her room as she pleases, yet it keeps the dogs out. I love it -- you could try something like that. If you want to keep the cats in the room, away from company, then you could just close the door to the room. I secure the little cat door with a zip tie thing to help it stay open as I go in and out of the room. Works great!


----------



## vultar (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful kitties.

I wish mine would catch and kill bugs. The best I get is Shadow catching craneflys and moths and carrying them around in his mouth, alive. I think he like the feeling of the wings on his lips.

I don't have any personal experiance with auto cat boxes, we use the Smart Cat box (love it, just scoop and flush what's there when you're in the bathroom). My vet though has the Cat Genie, and was telling us the only reason she keeps it is because her husband was able to juryrig the thing to accept refilled cartridges (rather than having to buy new ones). They also took off the scoop part because it was missing poop and baking it. They scoop the poop themselves and let the Genie deal with the pee. 

Also I believe that my cousin used the Littermaid, and have since gone back to traditional boxes. I'm not completely sure on that, as catboxes aren't the normal conversation topic, but that's what I remember hearing.


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

What adorable cats!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to you and your furry family.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome, sorry I can't help on your questions. Your cats are beautiful and what a spectacular athlete Romeo is!


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Cute cats! I used the Littermaid one for a while and it seemed messy to me. Eventually I started just using it like a regular litter box, but had to tape over part of the ramp (where it connects to the holding bin) as litter seemed to go all over. The replacement bins didn't seem to fit as well and allowed the litter to escape around it. That was coupled with the fact that my Siamese would charge out of the box as though released from a catapult and litter was always flung everywhere!


----------

